# Regular Season Game 67 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Los Angeles Clippers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (29-37) vs. Los Angeles Clippers (38-26)*​*Monday, March 20, 8:30 p.m.*​*Toyota Center*​ *vs.* ​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Head / Bogans / Howard / Yao 

*CLIPPERS*




































Cassell / Mobley / Ross / Brand / Kaman​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets return to Toyota Center Monday when they play host to the Los Angeles Clippers. L.A. (38-26) heads to Houston following a 99-89 win over the Philadelphia 76ers behind 24 points and 10 rebounds from Elton Brand on Friday. The Rockets host the San Antonio Spurs Saturday night.
> 
> Monday will be the fourth and final meeting between these two teams this season. Houston has faired well against the Clippers, winning two of three contests. The Rockets have now taken 11 of their last 12 games against the Clippers.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

is there any chance?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> is there any chance?


 We beat them twice, and maybe, just maybe we can beat them today. As for the season, your sig says it all.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

If Yao went down right now, I'd take the Perth Wildcats over the Rockets in a seven-game series.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> If Yao went down right now, I'd take the Perth Wildcats over the Rockets in a seven-game series.


i think david bailey could be a good addition to this back-court and shawn redhage would probably be our inside man if yao were to go down


----------



## Yao Chairman (Mar 17, 2006)

Usually, Yao Ming do it all in the first half, but he put too much effort.
=> very few stamina remines=> need helps from the teammates => more bricks => loss

The key to this game is if their teamates can shot 40%. :boohoo:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> The key to this game is if their teamates can shot 40%.


The Yao-less Rockets shot 39% against the Spurs. I think it's more important that they make a three-pointer. Preferably several of them, too.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Im in tank mode right now. Lets just show how horrible this team really is. Though i think we can beat the clippers without T MAc. The rockets just play really good basketball against this team.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

As long as Yao outplays everyone and proves that he's more valuable than Elton Brand, I'll be happy. 

Oh, and more PT for Chuck Hayes!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

We r gonna lose


----------



## floating (Mar 17, 2006)

I still believe......


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't think you'll beat us this game, but that's just what I think. It's true that Yao provides HUGE matchup problems for us, just like the Suns do in running all over the place and jacking up threes, but after losing twice to the Rockets, look for the Clippers to come out a little more inspired than they have been.

It should be, at the very least, a close game that can go either way.

If something happens, and one team just has the other teams number tonight, then well... I just like to put it this way, T-Mac has our number, Yao does not.


----------



## eaglewu (Feb 21, 2005)

This is a must win for rockets going to play off. If we lost this one, I am sure rockets can't make play off.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

eaglewu said:


> This is a must win for rockets going to play off. If we lost this one, I am sure rockets can't make play off.


You still have a chance if you lose this one, it just makes an error all that more costly.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> If Yao went down right now, I'd take the Perth Wildcats over the Rockets in a seven-game series.


Hell, at this point I would take the Perth Lynx over the Rox...that's the women's professional league team, that has only one maybe two games in three years.

Testify, Hakeem.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

It'd be nice for Ming to outplay Elton


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

the rockets are dead regardless of the outcome...still will be interesting to watch though.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

so far so good from looking at the box score.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

28-24 after 1... rox getting balanced scoring from everyone, cassell the only one doing it for LA with 12pts already


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Yao: 8 points 5 rebounds
Brand: 5 points 1 rebounds


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

CHUCK! 3 boards, 1 minute something pt


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Chuck Hayes gets three rebounds in about 30 seconds. JVG takes him off, brings Bowen on, who misses a wide open jumper.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

getting outscored 10-3 halfway through the 2nd... terrible


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Rick Brunson is ****. Worst player on the team.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Dawson needs to trade for Mobley this offseason. We've always knocked on him for his shot selection, but the guy can shoot the ball, get to the basket and is a pesky defender. Would I do Swift and Head for Mobley at this point? Probably, since it gives us a surefire 3rd option and fills the most pressing need on the team. 

Offense looks horribly discombobulated, the Clippers clearly were the better team in the first half but Houston managed to stick around. Howard and Head need to keep making their shots.

Kaman is outmatched on every level imaginable. Poor guy.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Chuck Hayes gets three rebounds in about 30 seconds. JVG takes him off, brings Bowen on, who misses a wide open jumper.


Bowen's total GARBAGE!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao's playing passively. He really needs to learn to make his move more quickly, double or not.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Dawson needs to trade for Mobley this offseason. We've always knocked on him for his shot selection, but the guy can shoot the ball, get to the basket and is a pesky defender. Would I do Swift and Head for Mobley at this point? Probably, since it gives us a surefire 3rd option and fills the most pressing need on the team.
> 
> Offense looks horribly discombobulated, the Clippers clearly were the better team in the first half but Houston managed to stick around. Howard and Head need to keep making their shots.
> 
> Kaman is outmatched on every level imaginable. Poor guy.


Why not draft Brandon Roy in the summer?

And poor Kaman, he's gotten the most minutes, but clearly YOU CAN'T STOP YAO!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It's amazing the impact he has. A huge proportion of our baskets are a direct result of the attention he receives.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

well still they have a chance to win this game..


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

bowen is the gayest **** ever.. he makes ****ty players in nbl look good


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

ooh head with a 3 on the buzzer to keep us within 3 heading into the 4th... yao doing it with 20/13, 0 fouls... beware of cassell, he may catch fire in the 4th


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Very nice move by Kaman. He certainly can't contain Yao, but he's solid nonetheless.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Why not draft Brandon Roy in the summer?


Roy is pretty NBA ready with his experience in college, but it's going to take him a while before he has a Mobley-type impact. Even with his work ethic it will be 2-3 years before he adds NBA 3-pt range to his artillery. I can't ever see him being an above average defender in the NBA either. He is one of those players that can pull a Reece Gaines as he is a Jack-of-all-trades-king-of-none type college player. 

Tracy is in his prime and Yao is approaching it. Now isn't the time to rely on rookie's to step up as starters.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Swift's looking all right as of late. But he still has poor touch around the basket.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Roy is pretty NBA ready with his experience in college, but it's going to take him a while before he has a Mobley-type impact. Even with his work ethic it will be 2-3 years before he adds NBA 3-pt range to his artillery. I can't ever see him being an above average defender in the NBA either. He is one of those players that can pull a Reece Gaines as he is a Jack-of-all-trades-king-of-none type college player.
> 
> Tracy is in his prime and Yao is approaching it. Now isn't the time to rely on rookie's to step up as starters.


You never know whether he's ready or not, for all we know he can turnout like Chris Paul is doing for the Hornets.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Gotham2krazy said:


> You never know whether he's ready or not, for all we know he can turnout like Chris Paul is doing for the Hornets.


 ... Chris Paul was the favorite for ROY before the season began. He was flirting with coming out last year. Totally different situations.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Bogans and Brunson ignoring Yao...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

****, Yao needs to take over. He looks scared of Kaman right now.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao is really tired


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Ok, we r over


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao did what he could despite being triple teamed throughout the 4th. He's had to work for all of his points, and the brickfest in the 4th quarter did nothing to increase his confidence in passing out. A little embarassing to see the team surrounding him compared with a team like the Clippers, who have the likes of Brand, Cassell, Mobley, Maggette, Kaman, Radmanovic, etc.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

All I can say is... without Yao it wouldn't be close, he was practically "the" rockets.


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

Free Arsenal said:


> All I can say is... without Yao it wouldn't be close, he was practically "the" rockets.



He is the Rockets, but for the 32 time this season....They cant buy a basket on the perimeter(and those shots were wide open)... LOL


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=AtJBw1KckHFULu4frbZCxb28vLYF?gid=2006032010



> "This is getting real old," Head said of the losing. "There are a lot of things we need to work on both on and off the court. All we can do is break it down, watch some film and hopefully get better."


Gotta love Head's competitiveness, he's probably the last guy right now that's thinking about draft position. Even Gumby praised him for his competitiveness after last game, saying something like "he plays with so much confidence that even if he was having a bad game, you couldn't tell"

Yao again the MVP of the game, and earning respect around the league. It makes losing so much sweeter nowadays


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Dawson needs to trade for Mobley this offseason. We've always knocked on him for his shot selection, but the guy can shoot the ball, get to the basket and is a pesky defender. Would I do Swift and Head for Mobley at this point? Probably, since it gives us a surefire 3rd option and fills the most pressing need on the team.
> 
> Offense looks horribly discombobulated, the Clippers clearly were the better team in the first half but Houston managed to stick around. Howard and Head need to keep making their shots.
> 
> Kaman is outmatched on every level imaginable. Poor guy.


He's the one guy I really missed when we traded for T-Mac. Seems like he's found a home with LAC though, clicking with Sam in the backcourt.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't know how much Mobley would want to come back to Houston since he compared getting traded to being cheated on by his wife. I'm sure there are plenty of bitter feelings there, especially with JVG still being with the Rockets.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I can't even read this game thread. I'm just too disappointed in the Rockets right now.


----------

